# Destin Bonita



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Had ordered some Silly Willy jigs with teasers and wanted to try them out. Walked the beach from the old Crystal Beach Pier to east side of Henderson Beach fishing the holes. Tide was out, no hits until I reached Henderson Beach. School of Bonita surfing the waves only 20 ' from the beach. Hooked 3, one broke off, one got off and fought the other about 10 minutes before landing him. He was hooked on the teaser.

Was using a fast retrieve for the bonita, trying to keep the jig off the bottom as it was only lure I had. Should have taken some gold spoons or something else but wanted to try for some Pompano.

Saw about 4 more schools of Bonita on the walk back, but they were farther out, maybe 75-100 yards. Didnt get any pompano but talked to some other folks and they said they had been catching them over the past week

Beach was full of that floating seaweed, forgot the name, and it was full of Man O'War jelly fish, starting to smell a little. Overall a nice day


----------



## jamessig (Oct 3, 2007)

Sargassum weed.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh yes Bonito are always a hoot on light tackle.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

That's a lot of pain right there washed up on the beach. Never seen that many.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

BlackJeep said:


> That's a lot of pain right there washed up on the beach. Never seen that many.


Pain? You mean the jellies? Reason I ask is I was stepping on them barefoot yesterday which they would make a loud pop.


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

portugese manaware is what they are called. folk talk says its a sign that if you see them a storm is near.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

tips n tails said:


> Pain? You mean the jellies? Reason I ask is I was stepping on them barefoot yesterday which they would make a loud pop.


The air sack won't bother you, but the tentacles will mess up your day.


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Can't see the tentacles so its hard to tell. They kinda look like Blue Bottle jellies


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

They are the Portugeese type alright. Been seeing them on Okaloosa Island pier for about 2 weeks now.


----------

